# Merry Christmas



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I know I haven't been around much for a while and I'm a day late but I want to wish everyone down here a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year. Haven't been able to spend much time in the shop but still float through here every now and then.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Same situation here, Tom.. Since health problems drove me out of my shop..I don't drop in as often as I should...

Merry Christmas...and and VERY, VERY HAPPY AND PROSPEROUS NEW YEAR to all my old 'wood mangler' buddies


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Same situation here, Tom.. Since health problems drove me out of my shop..I don't drop in as often as I should...
> 
> Merry Christmas...and and VERY, VERY HAPPY AND PROSPEROUS NEW YEAR to all my old 'wood mangler' buddies


Still spinning wood here at the 'Point. Seems like rolling pins (a lot of bakers out there) like a custom one. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to the group! If you are ever on this side of the bay....stop by.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I see a trend and guess I'm in pretty **** fine company. I still have the urge to get out there and spin things, just don't have the energy.

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Just saw this post.

I hope all had a Merry Christmas.

I have been building a new work bench/table/outfeed/assembly table. It basically is the work bench of my dreams, of which I have had many. I will post some pics when I get finished, which will be soon.


----------



## Robert A (Dec 29, 2016)

Merry Christmas!! Sorry I am Late! I hope you all have a Happy New Year!


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Merry Christmas to all and a great upcoming new year


----------

